# The sound does not match the video?



## Jeepers79

My sound is like 5 sec delayed on my DVD?  the captured video on my computer seems okay, so I ASSUME? Its in the burning somewhere it went bad?  THis video is from a High 8 camera hooked up via S-vid and RCA (for audio) into a Dazzle bridge --> firewire -->computer
   Like I said, the captured video seems okay?

 Mike


----------



## Praetor

Assuming the xfer from camera to computer was ok (i.e., no lag), the problem would definitely be in the encoding process .. what program did you use to convert the raw footage?


----------



## Jeepers79

cant remember if i used the Nero or the WinDVD movie maker one.  I do remember seeing on the bottom of the screen Frames captured/fames dropped.  It did have some dropped ones.

But like I said I watch the captured video ont he comp, and it seems fine?

 Mike


----------



## Praetor

> But like I said I watch the captured video ont he comp, and it seems fine?


Ooooooooh ok thats good then a couple frames here and there dont matter. I suspect you've burned the disk too fast for the (quality of the) media. Tried burning slower?


----------



## Jeepers79

no, I have not.
   I had is set for optimal speed.  Maybe take it down to 2x?

 Mike


----------



## Praetor

Definitely. Burning too fast and/or using lower quality media very commonly results in out-of-synch results


----------



## Jeepers79

its on a TDK DVD...  odd thing is its fine for the 1st 10 min or so too..


----------



## Jeepers79

Burned it at a slower speed  (like 2.4 or something)  Seems to be better but the quality seems worse...That would not change the video quality would it?
   It may also have been the capture (had to re-capture)  Looks like it captured in mpeg not mpeg2?  Mpeg 2 is what I want right?

   What's a good program to capture the movies..  I personally think that Nere kinda stinks, and returned it..
 mike


----------



## Praetor

> That would not change the video quality would it?


No. That's just your perception



> Looks like it captured in mpeg not mpeg2? Mpeg 2 is what I want right?


Odds are you'll want MPEG2... drag and drop the file you captured into either GSPot or AVICodec to have it analyze it for you



> What's a good program to capture the movies..


Depends what you want and how high calibre you are doing. Premier can do stuff but thats a tad overkill i think. Personally i sometimes use the feature from VirtualDub (free) and then encode to whatever format i need


----------



## Jeepers79

So, here is the latest.
  I conclude its NOT in the burning.  I captured the video with Intervideo Win DVD creator and the sound is fine ..HOWEVER the quality of the video is bad...Ran it through the program gspot.  Looks like its a MPEG1 format.
  SO... I re-captured the video with Nereo (in mpeg 2) format.  Now when I watch that capture on my computer it has the audio all jacked up.  (before even doing any edit or anything)  SO is there a setting for the capture on nero?   
Mike


----------



## Jeepers79

*delay*

Delay is like 20 secnds!

Nero info:
   Destination file MPEG-2
Video mode NTSC 29.97 fps
Aspect ratio Automatic Frame size 720x480
Audio format AC-3  2.0


Would LPCM audio be a better choice?

Thanks!


----------



## Praetor

> Now when I watch that capture on my computer it has the audio all jacked up. (before even doing any edit or anything) SO is there a setting for the capture on nero?


I dunno.... I try to avoid that program like the plague. You _could_ split the MPEG into elementary streams (video and audio) and then toning down the audio and recombine it 



> Would LPCM audio be a better choice?


Its a much more straightforward choice and since (a) you're using AC3 2.0 and (b) you're having problems you might as well use LPCM ... it'll encode to MPEG2 Audio anyways.


----------

